# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  поломка клавиатуры.

## nbnfy1

есть ноут hp.  с win 10 на борту.
Относительно новый.пивом и прочим не залит. но иногда сидит кошка.
теперь писать не удобно т.к. половина клавиш работает а другая некорректно т.е. либо не те символы либо все сразу. клавиша ф6 - где отключение динамика горит постоянно огонек.

пример 
нажимаю 

ноль  получается 041
укву ж - ж,3
буква б вооще    нераотает.
нажимаю точку - .52

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

